# ,

## Arhimed0

.
** .    .
    .      36    (  48!).     ,    .
     .  -      .    (   /)   36 .     "  "            36   .
  ,  -   .

 :         ?          .

    . -            " ",    
-       /      .-. ,      .

 -     .  ?
(    3-4   :Wink: )

----------

""            ,       -   .  ,   .      ,      ,   ,   :     ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      ,   ,   :     ?


 -      (   ).   -    .          ,  ,  ...    /      -  .
 " " ,        ,   , ,    ,   ,        /.        .
--             -  .

----------

> -      (   ).   -    .          ,  ,  ...    /      -  .
>  " " ,        ,   , ,    ,   ,        /.        .
> --             -  .


        ,       .

----------


## skit50

( )  24  2010 . N 2075 .  "   (       )             36   ."

----------


## Arhimed0

*skit50*,   36     ?  ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

36      ,    ""
   ,      36  

  30  2003 . N 41

, ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> 36      ,    ""


    18- ,     1,0  .   "  "   ""    "".              "" .    - .   -    36-? (         ? :Frown: )

   ,  "".          ?   -      ?   ,             .        "" (    ),        -        6-    - "".

 ,      (     ) -    ""  6           6-  .       . :Wink: 

   " " ?

----------


## Alexey_tob

,   .     1 36 .    . 24 .     24 .    ,    -  36 ,   , ,   ,    .   -      2- ,   36   ,    .
 -      . ..     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> -      2- , *  36  * ,    .


     ,          .     -  : ,    40 ,   8   .     8  ( ,     "" ).    -  ,          :       8 -  .
   -       -    Ѩ.         ,    34,5 .     ,      26.08   .
     (    ) -   "" . :Redface:

----------


## skit50

> *skit50*,   36     ?  ?


         36

----------


## skit50

(    ),       .

----------


## skit50

> 36      ,    ""
>    ,      36  
> 
>   30  2003 . N 41
> 
> , ,


    ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 36


        36- -        .
    42  -     42-,    .



> (    ),


     ?        -  ..   .
      .               -     ,     "" .  /     .     -    ?       ? (  ,   -  "",    ""     ).

----------


## skit50

- (    )    .

----------


## skit50

,  -    (        )  .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ** ,  -    (        )  .


 ,   ,   (  ).
   " "  " "   ?  , , - .

    2-3 ""   "" -    !        -  .

----------


## skit50

-36   -    -36   ,  4 ,     .

----------


## skit50

40

----------


## Arhimed0

> -36   -    -36   ,  4 ,     .


   ! :Wow:     36    ( - ,   ).   6  6    -  .
   .         : 23.5; 40; 35.5; 42; 39; 22; 25; 39.
     "  ".    **           .  ... (  )      ,   .
     -       "",       ,           .
    -   ,     , ,   /,   ( ) - ,    ,  .
  / .   ""   -  ?     6-      ,     ?      ,       ""?      ,        .

      -  .       -   . : " ?"    - , .

   ? 
  ?    ,   6 * 6 = 36  ?   - .

----------

> ,   ,   (  ).
>    " "  " "   ?  , , - .
> 
>     2-3 ""   "" -    !        -  .


  : /75,3* *4. :3800/75,3*3,5*4=706,51 .( ).        ,  , : /     *    (     ).

----------


## Arhimed0

> /75,3* *4.


1.   
*         13  2009   588             (, , )         .*   ?
2. 75,3 -       ?  ,   - "   ",   ?            18 /,    -  24 /  ""  - .     ?
3.   -  ? ( - )?



> 4


4.   -   4 !



> 


 -   (   ),   ..     (  )    ?


> 


     ?



> 


!   .         .   ,    .          .   "   -  -" -             . 
  - ""     .  - " ".  ""? .  ...
    "".   ... :Frown:

----------

,   -     .        ,      .     -  (    )  . .   - ,    .     ,    .      ,         .

----------


## Arhimed0

> *    ,   -     .* *     ,     * .     -  (    )  . .   - ,    .     ,    .      ,         .


 -   .      ,    -  ,   36   ?           18 /.,     - 24 /?

     30  2003 . N 41  ,     "  ",     .

----------


## skit50

Arhimed0       ...       .  "   "     18     24         24  2010 . N 2075 "    (       )  "

----------

1,5 ,       ().  ,    ,     .    ,          .      ?  )

----------

...   ...    (,  ...   -   1440.)...    ...  1250 . (.. 125 .  )...     ,     ...   ( )    ....  (-  3)...       ...  ,        1250,  1380... - 130 .    (  )... ,  1250,  1140, .. 110  ...

----------

> 1,5 ,       ().  ,    ,     .    ,          .      ?  )


 ,    ...    ...   -     ...    (- )...      ...    240   5 ...     48.  ...    ...      (    -. )...

----------

.    ,  .                   1,5 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1,5 ?


  -   .       .
, ,             .
:   ** ,   0,9 .  ,    ( ) () -         -          .

----------

> -   .       .
> , ,             .
> :   ** ,   0,9 .  ,    ( ) () -         -          .


    18    (  720 ),     17, 16   ..   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 18    (  720 ),    **  17, 16   ..   ?


,  !
    ,     "  "

----------

! ,  ,         (10 ),           ,      .    ( 1601)          ,             ???

----------

